# Indian Fantail Pigeon getting bold



## mills33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello there, 

I have an Indian Fantail pigeon. I have had her for about 3 years now. She is great and very tamed. 
Lately, she has been loosing her feathers (last four days) on her head mainly, neck, and rear.
She has been revusing to bathe so I'm thinking parasites. II forced to have one 2 days ago, it seems the feathers are growing back underneath, but it is hard to tell. 
She is also madly in love with my husband. Unfortunately he has been gone for a little over 3 three weeks now (back tomorrow) and I wonder if it is possible that it is an emotional reaction to that.
I also added some wild mix to her diet.

I appreciate any help!

Thanks in advance,

M


----------



## mills33 (Dec 27, 2009)

And I have mice... but the feathers don't look like they have bitten off.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often a bird that refuses to bathe is sick. If you have mice, and they can get into where your bird is, they can make her VERY sick. If the bird picks up droppings from a rodent, they can get paratyphoid/salmonella. It can make them sick enough to kill them. Rodents cannot be allowed to get anywhere near where you keep your bird. Where is your bird kept?

That being said, there are many products you can use to keep your bird free of parasites. Permethrin sprays, or garden and poultry dust.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There's three things that could be happening.

One, the moult. If your bird is kept inside all the time, the moulting times can be thrown off a bit. Normally, outdoor birds would have been done with the moult by now and won't start again til spring. 

Two, stress. Birds under stress can start plucking their own feathers. It could be due to mourning, severe pain, boredom, or depression. Any kind of irritation to the skin can cause it too, like parasites.

And last, parasites like you guessed. There are lice, mites, and pigeon flies. Lice eat the feathers, so they are easy to find. They're the long, thin, and brown. Mites are harder to spot, because they gather around the quills of the feathers and suck the blood. Sometimes you might have to hold the feather up to the light, but you'll see a black outline on either side of the quill. Dipping is the best way to get rid of mites, since they can be tough to take care of. Pigeon flies like to eat at the base of the feather, especially when they are still developing. You'll find pin holes in the feather from where they bit them. They can cause infection and irritation. Pigeon flies are flat and quick, so it can be hard to find them. They're like ninjas


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Often a bird that refuses to bathe is sick. If you have mice, and they can get into where your bird is, they can make her VERY sick. If the bird picks up droppings from a rodent, they can get paratyphoid/salmonella. It can make them sick enough to kill them. Rodents cannot be allowed to get anywhere near where you keep your bird. Where is your bird kept?
> 
> That being said, there are many products you can use to keep your bird free of parasites. Permethrin sprays, or garden and poultry dust.


I agree. Pigeons usually love taking baths. But then again, they don't want to take them everyday.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Moult is most probable reason. I would wait week and see if the new feathers are growing. You can offer a bath daily until bird decides to take one.
Rodents are dangerous for birds, please make sure your bird and feed are protected.
Please keep us posted and let us know if there is anything else you notice.


----------



## mills33 (Dec 27, 2009)

This is great help!

I think it's moult as well. Because she seems her usual happy self, eats a lot and is active and affectionate. I don't see any lice or anything, or like if something has been eating at it. 
She is fully out of the mice' reach (set up on a high table) and so is her food, but she could have been pick up droppings on the floor of the house, when I let her out and about. 
The feathers she lost, seem to be growing back hourly....just as fast as they fell.
I will wait another few days to see if the feathers are really growing back. 
I heard that they are meant to take a bath once a week, is that right? It seems to much for her.
Again,

thank you!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like the moult to me as well!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It probably IS the moult, and nothing to worry about. 
But as far as the mice go, you would be surprised how easily they can get up to high places. They can jump several feet, and climb just about anything. They will be attracted by the seed. And they can make her very sick. I'd try to do something about them.


----------



## mills33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello again,

I guess she was moulting. 
All her feathers grew back, now. It took about 2 weeks for her to go through all the changes.
Other than that she is very happy now, + my husband is back now, so she is busy courting him...
Thank you very much for all your help!

Take care,

M


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I love those fantails! I have had alot of pigeons, and all of them i have had to be very patent to tame, but I bought a fantail pigeon that was just naturally tame and even lands on me in the loft. she also allows me to pick her up any tim of the day. anyway glad to hear there is nothing wrong with your bird.


----------

